# Peptenzyme bottle!



## Genno62 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey guys! Any ballpark figure on this bottle? Went dump diggin today! Blown tooled top! 4 1/2 in. (PEPTENZYME) REED & CARMRICK JERSEY CITY N.J. Thanks genno!


----------



## Genno62 (Aug 23, 2007)

another


----------



## Genno62 (Aug 23, 2007)

Last one! P.S. Like the COPPER roof on the old Bank next door guys!LOL! Bet thats worth a pretty penny LMAO!


----------



## diggincajun (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi, I went online and I found the screw top one with the original box, its' used for digestive disorder and that one was selling for $65.00. Hope this helps alittle.


----------



## diggincajun (Aug 24, 2007)

http://members.aol.com/meechuta/bottles.html  Hey check out this link your bottle is on there for sale.
 Kim James
 diggincajun


----------

